# protecting your heat press pad when using rhinestones?



## AgabbyWon (Feb 16, 2008)

How does one protect the heating pads on a press when using rhinestone heat transfers?
Thanks,AgabbyWon.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I just cover the stones with a teflon/silicon sheet...have for a long time and no damage to the heat press. afterall you are not using heavy pressure...just firm and only for 12=15 seconds or so


----------



## AgabbyWon (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for the Info: Charles.
AgabbyWon.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Mark. There is no need to 'protect' the press. The rhinestones or rhinestuds should not cause any damage.


----------



## AgabbyWon (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you also Ed.Love Pro World. I'll try both ways when they get in. Again. Thank you T-shirt forum for all the Great people online.
AgabbyWon.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I just use silicone treated parchment paper, to make sure the glue does not get on the top platen of my heat press. You want to make sure you cover it just for that purpose


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

I throw a t-shirt over the transfer. It provides "padding" and the extra thickness allows me to adjust the pressure on the heat press.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I use a Teflon sheet or Parchment paper, the reason i am doing this is because, sometimes there is a lil sticky glue that seeps out, it seems to be more so on Rhinestuds , and i want to keep my plates clean.

Sandy Jo
MMM


----------

